# maxima mash grill



## nismo_maxima (Nov 10, 2003)

waz up? last weekend I installed mesh grill on my maxima, but i nee your opinion, so please tell me what do you think about my mesh grill, I like that kind of grill because almost no body has it on their car, I think it is very hard to find, I got is from a shop dow in baja mexico, I bought a lot of that grill so if any body is interested just let me know.

here is a pic of the mesh grill http://memimage.cardomain.com/member_images/5/web/389000-389999/389990_62_full.jpg 

Thanks


----------



## Maximeltman (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm not too exterior about Maximas, but I can say that it is interesting, and in a good way.


----------



## 95maxsewv (Jun 17, 2004)

what does the full set of peices run for?


----------



## nismo_maxima (Nov 10, 2003)

well, you have to do the pieces by your self, it is easy to cut and very flexible, they came in long stripes 72"x6".
here is a pic of the stripe http://memimage.cardomain.com/member_images/5/web/389000-389999/389990_65_full.jpg

if any of you huys are interested just let me know.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Sooo...these are the same mesh grills that you can buy from any Home Depot?

aka, Gutter Guards...$6.97/15ft long strip.


----------



## nismo_maxima (Nov 10, 2003)

hummm.... nope, the ones they sale at home depot have like triangles, this is way different, and also is not like the one they sale at ebay. here is a closer picture.


----------



## nismo_maxima (Nov 10, 2003)

here is a pic of my maxima mesh grill


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Didn't see the close-up...I'm sure this could be sourced somewhere online though rather than going to Mexico to get it. Who is the manufacturer?

How much was it?


----------



## nismo_maxima (Nov 10, 2003)

I get this grill from a factory that makes screws and all that kind of stuff, and yes it is located in mexico to be specific in Tecate Baja california Mexico, i go there all the weekends.I'm not trying to make bussiness out of this grills, If I wanted to make bussiness out of this grill I'll be selling it at my website http:www.350zmods.com or ebay, I just wanted to share it with you guys and if some body is interested sell it for what i paid for slice ($4.00) but I'm not making bussines out of this grill.
Also I dont know if tahre is any factory that makes this kind of grills ( ihave seen some in ford trucks) but I think they sell you the whole grill no a slice.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I wasn't knocking you as trying to be a seller here. I was just saying it might be easier for the rest of us to try online rather than having you take your time out to get some for us.


----------



## durtty1 (May 25, 2004)

*Interested*



nismo_maxima said:


> I get this grill from a factory that makes screws and all that kind of stuff, and yes it is located in mexico to be specific in Tecate Baja california Mexico, i go there all the weekends.I'm not trying to make bussiness out of this grills, If I wanted to make bussiness out of this grill I'll be selling it at my website http:www.350zmods.com or ebay, I just wanted to share it with you guys and if some body is interested sell it for what i paid for slice ($4.00) but I'm not making bussines out of this grill.
> Also I dont know if tahre is any factory that makes this kind of grills ( ihave seen some in ford trucks) but I think they sell you the whole grill no a slice.


Hey nismo I'm interested in some of that material for my lower grills. How much is it and do you have some? I live in daygo so we can meet seomwhere if you want.


----------

